# engine bay pics



## bazz

just thought I would show my engine bay not as clean as some on here or as special. The car is my daily driver and used all year no matter what the weather also doubles up as my show car in the summer.


----------



## Matt_Nic

What engine is that?
It looks as though the inlet and exhaust are on the same side?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Matt_Nic said:


> What engine is that?
> It looks as though the inlet and exhaust are on the same side?


looks like a ford zetec to me might be wrong though


----------



## Matt_Nic

LewisChadwick7 said:


> looks like a ford zetec to me might be wrong though


It's bizarre the way there's a gap between the 1st and 2nd branch on the inlet manifold. 
I remember when I could look at almost any engine and see pretty much the same thing, inlet on one side, exhaust on the other, sometimes with a turbo in the middle. 
These days they're often mind boggling.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Matt_Nic said:


> It's bizarre the way there's a gap between the 1st and 2nd branch on the inlet manifold.
> I remember when I could look at almost any engine and see pretty much the same thing, inlet on one side, exhaust on the other, sometimes with a turbo in the middle.
> These days they're often mind boggling.


aye get completely what you mean! i know some fiestas have a smiliar sort of lay out depending on the engine code..must be a ford thing :lol:


----------



## bazz

Matt_Nic said:


> What engine is that?
> It looks as though the inlet and exhaust are on the same side?


it is the 1.6 litre zetec from a 09 plate focus


----------



## Kimo

My old daily with about 90k on it


----------



## Ben_W

Erm.....


----------



## ibiza55

The zetec engines look nearly all the same whether it be 16 plate 1.25 fiesta or a 09 1.6 focus, been around years and very reliable engines.


----------



## Surrey Sam

A few hours with some brushes, APC and Carpro PERL.


----------



## Kev.O

Sam that looks stunning, well done.


----------



## Surrey Sam

Thank you. 

It was done for the Pistonheads RS4 buyers guide photo-shoot, so felt that it should look good and honest. The car was my daily driver, 7 years old and had covered 52k miles at the time - the engine bay still looked the same 2 years later after minimal maintenance when I sold it.

The first time is always the hardest when it comes to cleaning engine bays, thereafter its pretty easy going, to keep on top of things.


----------



## wee man

Ben I think you are supposed to dilute your products before detailing you engine.

Wee Man


----------

